# error building webkit-gtk2



## radmanly (Aug 27, 2011)

While attempting to build webkit-gtk2-1.4.2_1, I encountered this error:


```
/usr/include/machine/endian.h:123: syntax error, unexpected '{' in ' return (__extension__ ({ register __uint64_t __X = (_x); __asm
 ("bswap %0" : "+r" (__X)); __X; }));' at '{'
/usr/include/machine/endian.h:123: syntax error, unexpected ';' in ' return (__extension__ ({ register __uint64_t __X = (_x); __asm
 ("bswap %0" : "+r" (__X)); __X; }));' at ';'
/usr/include/machine/endian.h:130: syntax error, unexpected '{' in ' return (__extension__ ({ register __uint32_t __X = (_x); __asm
 ("bswap %0" : "+r" (__X)); __X; }));' at '{'
/usr/include/machine/endian.h:130: syntax error, unexpected ';' in ' return (__extension__ ({ register __uint32_t __X = (_x); __asm
 ("bswap %0" : "+r" (__X)); __X; }));' at ';'
Source/WebKit/gtk/webkit/webkitversion.h:33: Warning: WebKit: symbol='WEBKITGTK_API_VERSION': Unknown namespace for symbol
 'WEBKITGTK_API_VERSION'
/usr/ports/www/webkit-gtk2/work/webkit-1.4.2/tmp-introspect0sbW6v/WebKit-1.0.o(.data+0x2e8): undefined reference to
 `webkit_dom_html_media_element_get_type'
/usr/ports/www/webkit-gtk2/work/webkit-1.4.2/tmp-introspect0sbW6v/WebKit-1.0.o(.data+0x3c0): undefined reference to
 `webkit_dom_media_error_get_type'
/usr/ports/www/webkit-gtk2/work/webkit-1.4.2/tmp-introspect0sbW6v/WebKit-1.0.o(.data+0x450): undefined reference to
 `webkit_dom_time_ranges_get_type'
linking of temporary binary failed: Command '['/bin/sh', '/usr/ports/www/webkit-gtk2/work/gnome-libtool', '--mode=link', '--tag=CC', '--silent',
 'cc', '-o', '/usr/ports/www/webkit-gtk2/work/webkit-1.4.2/tmp-introspect0sbW6v/WebKit-1.0', '-export-dynamic', '-O2', '-pipe', '-fno-strict-
 aliasing', '-O2', '-L.', '-lwebkitgtk-1.0', '-pthread', '-L/usr/local/lib', '-lgtk-x11-2.0', '-lgdk-x11-2.0', '-latk-1.0', '-lpangocairo-1.0',
 '-lXext', '-lXrender', '-lXinerama', '-lXi', '-lXrandr', '-lXcursor', '-lXcomposite', '-lXdamage', '-lgdk_pixbuf-2.0', '-lpangoft2-1.0', '-
 lXfixes', '-lcairo', '-lX11', '-lpango-1.0', '-lm', '-lfreetype', '-lfontconfig', '-lsoup-2.4', '-lgio-2.0', '-lgobject-2.0', '-lgmodule-2.0',
 '-lgthread-2.0', '-lglib-2.0', '/usr/ports/www/webkit-gtk2/work/webkit-1.4.2/tmp-introspect0sbW6v/WebKit-1.0.o']' returned non-zero exit
 status 1
gmake[1]: *** [WebKit-1.0.gir] Error 1
gmake: *** [all] Error 2
```

This seems to be a bug in webkit as the guys over at Gentoo found the same problem.  To get around it, enable "video" in "make config."

If anyone has any other suggestions or comments, they would be appreciated.


----------

